# Konvertieren von Zahlenangaben zu Uhrzeiten für gesamte Spalte



## bolshi (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben Wetterdateien, bei denen die Zeitangaben.n einfache Zahlen sind. In den xls-files stehen in der Spalte Uhrzeit Zahlen für die jeweilige Tageszeit von 0 bis 23.

Ich habe die Spalte markiert und bin dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf Zellen formatieren -> Benutzerdefiniert -> hh:mm:ss gegangen. Da werden jedoch die "echten Uhrzeiten" komplett auf null gesetzt.

Wie kann ich in Excel 2003 die Werte in den Feldern der Spalte in 00:00:00 umwandeln, sodass beispielsweise für die Zahl 23 23:00:00 Uhr angezeigt wird?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## andyK (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir war es die Faulheit, zum eintippen.

Die genaue Lösung kann ich dir leider erst am Freitag schicken, aber es funktioniert so, dass du 2030 eintippst und er dir das entsprechend als Zeit, also 20:30 formatiert. 

Ich meld mich wieder


----------



## bolshi (7. Mai 2008)

Deine Idee habe ich heute schon irgendwo gelesen. Das mit dem Doppelpunkt zwischen den Zahlen ist kein Problem. Ich brauche z.B. hinter der 11 zwei Doppelpunkte und vier Nullen oder bei der 1 fünf Nullen. Ich konnte das von mir gewünschte Zeitformat ja auch auswählen. Es hat nur die Zahlenwerte komplett überschrieben. 

Auch wärs mir bei der Vielzahl von Dateien und Zeile sehr recht, wenn ich es via Automatismus hinkriege. Verschiebt meinen thread, wenn's mit XSLT besser geht. Das wäre mir eh am liebsten.


----------



## bolshi (7. Mai 2008)

Als xml-Kalkulationstabelle kann ich die Datei abspeichern. Nicht aber als xml-Datei.
Meldung lautet: "Die XML-Daten können nicht gespeichert werden, weil die Arbeitsmappe keine XML-Zuordnungen enthält."


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2008)

Hai,

wenn du nur die Doppelpunkte und Nullen brauchst, geht das mit Verketten recht einfach.

+verketten(A1;":00:00")

Wobei A1 deiner Zeit, zb. 23 entspricht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## bolshi (8. Mai 2008)

Geht das auch für eine ganze Spalte oder noch besser für die Spalte A in 10 verschiedenen Excel-Dateien?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2008)

Hai,

du brauchst doch nur die Formel (nach unten) kopieren.

Wenn du die Daten aus den 10 Dateien in einer haben willst, kannst du ja ienen Verweis erzeugen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## bolshi (14. Mai 2008)

Versuche grad die markierte Spalte


```
Sub Zeitkonvertierung()
  Dim b As Range
    For Each b In Selection
        b = TimeSerial(Left(b, 2), Right(b, 2), 0)
        b = Format(b, "hh:mm")
    Next b
End Sub
```

Die markierten Felder erscheinen nach "Alt+F8" so:


```
0   = 12:00:00 AM
1   =   1:01:00 AM
2   =   2:02:00 AM
3   =   3:03:00 AM
4   =   4:04:00 AM
5   =   5:05:00 AM
6   =   6:06:00 AM
7   =   7:07:00 AM
8   =   8:08:00 AM
9   =   9:09:00 AM
10 = 10:10:00 AM
11 = 11:11:00 AM
12 = 12:12:00 PM
13 =   1:13:00 PM
14 =   2:14:00 PM
15 =   3:15:00 PM
16 =   4:16:00 PM
17 =   5:17:00 PM
18 =   6:18:00 PM
19 =   7:19:00 PM
20 =   8:20:00 PM
21 =   9:21:00 PM
22 = 10:22:00 PM
23 = 11:23:00 PM
```

Im Grunde schreibt das Makro ja den Wert der linken Stelle ja nur noch mal in die Mitte. Durch AM/PM fiel mir das nicht gleich auf. Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------

